# Thinning hair from stress?



## Randy (Jan 27, 2011)

My father's side are all Caucasian, either blonde, red, or light brown and have a full head of hair all the way into their 80's. My dad's had a bald spot in the back of his head for the last 20 years or so, but beside that, his hair's stayed intact. All of them eventually went grey.

On the other side of my family, my mother's East Indian and Carib (mostly) and have course, black hair. All my uncles and my grandfather kept all of their hair their entire lives... I don't even think they went grey in any meaningful way.

Fast forward to me... I was born with a full head of hair, and I've always had VERY thick hair. Depending on age, my hair color has drifted between black to dark and even medium brown. Not ethnically course hair, but it's always been pretty course naturally. 

I'm 25 now. The last couple years and especially the last few weeks, I've noticed I'm getting a lot of thinning at my temples. I was inspecting in the mirror and noticed I have some significant receding going on in the corners (like where you part your hair, if you do it to the side). 

It's not the end of the world, but takes some getting used to. I'm in need of a haircut and I'm worried about getting it trimmed the way I usually do since if it IS receding in those spots, it'll be noticeable because of how short I usually do it.

So, thoughts? Advice? Suggestions? Causes? Your own stories?


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, only a bit more advanced. I have a nice receded hairline, thin hair on the sides and near the forehead, and a nice little balding/thin patch at the crown of my head. I'm 19 now but I noticed all of this starting when I was 17


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 27, 2011)

My starting thinning and receding at the temples and a bit in front. Mine was also super thick and pretty course as well. I'm guessing its pretty normal, because even though I can tell a difference my wife and anyone else I've mentioned it to thinks I'm being stupid.

I've often wondered if it was just stress as I always seem to notice it more when I'm working more than 40 hours a week and having trouble with the missus...

I suppose it could just be general paranoia about aging as well (as my hair was always my favorite feature personally).

/Edit - Forgot to mention that I started noticing it receding at the temples when I was about 24 and am 30 now.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 27, 2011)

could be stress, could be genes, could be both...but if you stress about the fact that too much stress may cause your hair to thin down, then it is likely that it will happen..faster..

i have been thinning and greying since i was 25yo, i am now 35 and there nothing i can do about it

on my mother's side all the men were bold aged 40..."i'm a survivor" would sing destiniy's child!!!

don't worry about it, it's life...


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 27, 2011)

ive noticed it these past few years. lots of receeding at my temples. sometimes i am okay with it other times i roll into a ball and cry.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm 25 and have less and less hair every day, it is depressing. For now I can still keep it long without it looking stupid, but I anticipate having to cut it and look like shit for the rest of my life within 2-3 years.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 30, 2011)

^You guys.


Seriously, I'd just try and take it a little easier, or find a cut that you like that goes with whatever hairline/hair/natural way that your hair falls/whatever else.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you afraid your going to lose more hair than your family members or are you just afraid to lose any at all?


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses, BTW.

I'm just afraid of losing it at all. I've always been very self conscious of my appearance but moreover... I'm single for the first time in about 10 years, so I'm kinda afraid of trying to get back out there balding.

Based on the responses here, observing myself and then observing other people my age, I'm starting to think I've been freaking out about nothing. I mean, yes... it seems moderately thinner in those spots but it's not that bad and even if it was, there's ways to work around it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's all our fault. 
We'll endeavor to be less stressful from now on.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy said:


> there's ways to work around it.



Combover by 33 perhaps?


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2011)

In observing other people, I realized that specific area of my hairline has always been a lot fuller than other guys, so even thinned to the point that it's at right now just puts me to where most other dudes are... so a lot of hair styles minimize it's effect.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2011)

To be honest man, you look like someone who would really suit a shaved head, so should it come to that point I reckon you could pull it off well. 

Me, I have bad hair genes and stress a lot.  As a result, my hair is pretty thin and receding, so theres not much I can do with it. Keeping it long makes it less obvious, but I will end up looking like SYL-era Devin Townsend in a few years (I'm 20). I'm probably going to shave it off soon, as I've come to wear hats all the time anyway having hair is pointless if it's shit. I wish I had thick hair, I'd do crazy shit with it. Alas.


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2011)

We'll both shave our heads 'cue ball' style and look like we're in a cult together. 

Pick a cool tattoo for the back and we're in business.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 31, 2011)

I have some friends who started balding young, and it seems some people (like my father) just thin a bit/recede a little then stop. I don't think anyone keeps their full head of hair the full time, no use stressing stuff you can't fix. 

Whatever you do, don't rock the skullet. hahah.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> We'll both shave our heads 'cue ball' style and look like we're in a cult together.
> 
> Pick a cool tattoo for the back and we're in business.


 
It will be like American History X only sexier and *slightly* less rape.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 1, 2011)

this means your getting a "widows peak". i have had one all my life. there is nothing more metal than a "widows peak"


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2011)

Jym at 13:


----------



## jymellis (Feb 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> Jym at 13:


 
actually that was my 6th grade graduation pic, howd you get it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2011)

It's ok dude 

To make you feel better about baldness:


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's ok dude
> 
> To make you feel better about baldness:




WHY DID I CLICK THIS?


----------



## beneharris (Feb 7, 2011)

i believe your hair gene comes from your mother's side, so if the baldness comes from your fathers side, you won't get it from genes.


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hm. Noted.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 7, 2011)

Its from lack of manliness.



Seriously though i guarantee its just a genetic thing. You could try switching up your diet and seeing if balanced proteins and vitamins slows it down.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 7, 2011)

at least you weren't like this kid I went to school with.
poor dude looked like the main hero from fable when you go full evil
or like a monk with the friar tuck hair


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> In observing other people, I realized that specific area of my hairline has always been a lot fuller than other guys, so even thinned to the point that it's at right now just puts me to where most other dudes are... so a lot of hair styles minimize it's effect.



This was the same for me. I basically went from being cro-magnon looking to having a normal hairline.

It might be a touch more receded at the temples now than normal but than can probably be blamed on constantly combing my hair back and or wearing it in a ponytail for years.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2011)

beneharris said:


> i believe your hair gene comes from your mother's side, so if the baldness comes from your fathers side, you won't get it from genes.


 
As far as I was aware it was pretty random what genes came from what side.  I don't think specific genetic qualities come from certain parents, it's just a case of luck.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> As far as I was aware it was pretty random what genes came from what side.  I don't think specific genetic qualities come from certain parents, it's just a case of luck.



The baldness genes are on your mothers side. Whether you get it or not, of if they generations prior did is a bit tougher to work out though.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 7, 2011)

Can come from either side:
Does Hair Loss Come from the Mothers Side of the Family? - Balding Blog

You can either:
Make baldness a choice and buzz/shave your head

Spend money on prevention treatments that may/may not be effective (depending on how aggressive your hair loss is and if your body reacts successfully), these can be legally obtained from your GP or bought via online pharmacies if you know legit ones. Results will only be observed after a period of months and can range from maintaining what you have, to thickening what was previously thinning. Has to be taken every day until you decide to give up or the effects wear off (usually after a period of years).

Do either of the above and hope follicle cloning or other less drug-orientated treatments actually make significant progress in the next few years to a level where the average person can afford to have all the hair follicles in their head susceptible to balding replaced with ones that are not. Unlikely.

In terms of life, you have to remember a couple of things:
One is that men often make the mistake of thinking that because they're inclined to find women attractive based on appearance, that women do exactly the same for men. They don't, although you will gain some specific attraction from women who find shaved heads hot. Being visibly affected by your lack of hair is going to turn them off more than the fact you have a lack of hair. In terms of aesthetics, buzzing it down or shaving it completely off looks best IMO since you're showing you've made a firm hairstyle choice (ties into being well-groomed). Things like projecting a good self-image, confidence, being warm/friendly are far more important than any haircut. Also this is the 21st Century and people are far more accepting about crazy haircuts/shaved heads so it's not like you'll feel you're sticking out like a sore thumb.

Look on the bright side, you can wear hats without worrying about hat hair, you save a lot of money since you don't need to go to the barber e.t.c.

Having a hairy back is worse than having a bald head, and you have to get someone else to shave it, unlike your head!

/positive spin


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't lost any hair, but it have been seeing lots of grey hairs pop up, only they're not just grey, they're fucking SILVER. Which is weird, because I'm only 22. I stay pretty stressed out for no good reason, and while I know I do it, I haven't found a way to fix it. I guess I'm just rather high strung.


----------



## veronika5dion (Feb 11, 2011)

Hair loss occurs due to lack of Vitamin C.I'd suggest you to include more sour fruits like orange,lemon etc. in your diet.


----------



## ninjafleming (Jul 4, 2011)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Telogen Effluvium occurs when sudden or severe stress causes an increase in the shedding of the hair. In Telogen effluvium a sudden or stressful event can cause the hair follicles to prematurely stop growing and enter into a resting phase. The hair will then stay in the resting phase for about 3 months after which time a large amount of hair will be shed. Often the person involved will have recovered from the event before the hair loss occurs. In most cases the hair loss is temporary and the hair soon recovers. However in some cases the hair loss continues until the underlying cause is fixed. Telogen Effluvium appears to affect more women than men because more of the precipitating event such as childbirth are experienced by women.

[/FONT]


----------

